# Reloading Supplies



## d37fan (Dec 22, 2004)

A friend of mine tried to purchase at Cabela's, a box of 1000 primers and was only allowed to get 1 tray of 100, due to the war they told him. Has anyone else come across this?


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

I think that was the local store's cowpatty! They are out of stock because they screwed up their order, so they blame it on the war. I just went to a shop here in California a few weeks ago and bought several pounds of powder and 2 bricks of primers, without a problem.
Michael


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

My local gun shop has them by the thousands. The guy at Cabela's is full of it.


----------



## d37fan (Dec 22, 2004)

That is what I was hoping. Sooner or later they will try this very tactic, IMO as a form of control.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Is there ever a reason to be short on primers??? I'd not even consider buying a tray... bricks only...

There's a gun show this weekend in Longview, Tx..... my GF has never been to one.......so..........    

of course, there's absolutely nothing I need... 

but this world isn't about needs, but rather 'wants'... 

she needs a small framed handgun, and I need a MBR in the worst way, but can't swing the finances... will settle for some maintenance parts, another scope for my 10 22...


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

I've had trouble finding #35 Arsenal primers. (50BMG) I _ know _ this is because of the war(s).


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

ya all don't support them any more 

they have 75%+ imports :nono: 

went on new years day to the dundee store,was very disappointed with the made in china products,it was like going to K mart or wally world

we as a family are not supporting import products any more 

if ya need supplies ,go to the local gun shop[help your town out by buying local] 
:hobbyhors


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I stocked up on primers, bullets and powder before the first of the year. They don't eat nothing sitting in my basement and who knows what will happen come November.

alan


----------



## Case (Jul 21, 2002)

Cheapest mailorder sources for reloading components:

*Recob's Target Shop*

*Gamaliel's Shooting Supply*

*Connie's Components*

Buy primers by the case, propellants in 8-lb. jugs, and have them packaged together to save on shipping and prorate the $20 hazmat rip-off over several items.

*Yes* &#8212; powder and primers _*can*_ be shipped together. Don't let anyone tell you they can't. The outfits listed above will accommodate you on that; some others refuse to.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Also might try PowderValley. I buy my powder and primer from them and save quite a bit.
Mid South Shooters Supply seems to have the best prices on bullets, and MidwayUSA has good prices on brass. I am lucky and can get once fired brass (in standard calibers) locally for about 1/3 of what new cost.

alan


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Yes â powder and primers can be shipped together. Don't let anyone tell you they can't. The outfits listed above will accommodate you on that; some others refuse to.


Yep. You just have to pay the high "hazardous material " fees, and cant ship powder and primers in the same package, so if you order both at once, shipping is doubled


----------



## Case (Jul 21, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Yep. You just have to pay the high "hazardous material " fees, *and cant ship powder and primers in the same package, so if you order both at once, shipping is doubled*


No it isn't. Can't you read?

The reason I wrote that was to emphasize that you _*can*_ ship powder and primers in a _*single package*_ under _*one*_ $20 hazmat fee.

I've done it many times from both Recob's and Gamaliel's.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

galump said:


> Also might try PowderValley. I buy my powder and primer from them and save quite a bit.
> Mid South Shooters Supply seems to have the best prices on bullets, and MidwayUSA has good prices on brass. I am lucky and can get once fired brass (in standard calibers) locally for about 1/3 of what new cost.
> 
> alan


This is where I get most of my stuff also, good selection and different price ranges.
Once you register for the "Hazardous material" list they have no problem both powder and primers in the same shipment. (come to think of it they may have been in different boxes, but there was enough stuff for two boxes).
Anyway:
http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/


----------



## d37fan (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info and links. It looks like I have some shopping to do now.
Dale


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Yep. You just have to pay the high "hazardous material " fees, and cant ship powder and primers in the same package, so if you order both at once, shipping is doubled


Just ordered from Midsouth, set of dies, and both powder and primers, one fee $20.00


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Just recieved my order, all in the same box.
Time to head down the basement, and start stoking the .357's back up.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I shot up most of my .45 Colts and several of my .357 MAX yesterday. Got to go load more tonight.

alan


----------

